# Conowingo Shad Run 2010



## fishlikejc (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello, 
Does anyone have any info on the shad run at the conowingo Dam. I drive down from PA, so i'd like to know they are running. I'm interested mainly in American Shad. I'm thinking the mud shad are probably in, and hickory shad might be starting up. Any reports would be helpful. Thank you.

Lyle


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

just starting to catch a few with some nice white perch mixed in.:fishing:


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

hey grubman. where do u park to fish the conowingo dam? we rode over it and i saw no place. thanks


----------



## fishlikejc (Apr 9, 2010)

*parking*

once you cross over the dam, take the very next left. Then you'll pass a small bait shop. Take that left, which is basically a uturn. Follow that road down to the parking lot of the conowingo.

Thanks grubman for the update


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks fish. Ima try to hit the steps by the mill sometime this week.


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry that i didn't get back sooner,been catching some real nice white perch at the mill with some shad mixed in.STRIPER BAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I hope you'r refering to...*



GRUBMAN said:


> sorry that i didn't get back sooner,been catching some real nice white perch at the mill with some shad mixed in.STRIPER BAIT!!!!!!!


...the mud shad! NO harvest is allowed for hickory or white shad.


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Talking about the white perch!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Lyle, welcome to the family.


----------



## fishlikejc (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, it's nice to be here


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

i caught 60 shad last sunday.


----------



## fishlikejc (Apr 9, 2010)

How long were you fishing?, That's a good amount, the most i ever caught in one day with 4 hours of fishing was 20.


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

from 130 or so to 630.


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

beatcha again fishlikejc lol caught 26 hickories by the mill in 2 hrs. fished the dam but caught nothin but mud shad and 1 american.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

c-villefisherr said:


> beatcha again fishlikejc lol caught 26 hickories by the mill in 2 hrs. fished the dam but caught nothin but mud shad and 1 american.


You catching any white perch at the steps? Last time I got out was 2 weeks ago and only shad in there. I'd like to brig home some of those perch.


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

no perch i didnt buy grass shrimp ive only used lures there this year.


----------

